# Dream Kit



## PeterTheGreat (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm just trying to get some suggestions from you guys about stuff to look into having. I'm an EMT-B, but seriously considering paramedic school, and in the interest of getting some gear suggestions, I pose this question to you:

If you could have a dream kit of gear to take with you on calls (not in a jump bag), what would it include?


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 19, 2014)

-Cell phone
-Pen (to use as a stylus)
-Wallet


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 19, 2014)

Ambulance. 
4 guys to do the lifting
Vial of magic "reanimation juice"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 19, 2014)

Easy, I'll just keep @TransportJockey in my pocket. On calls I can just let him use his expanded protocols and we are good to go, probably with a HEMS fly out


----------



## Anjel (Oct 19, 2014)

^Ditto 

I'll take @TransportJockey, @STXmedic, and @Handsome Robb .

Awesome medic skills, and eye candy never hurt anyone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 19, 2014)

Anjel said:


> ^Ditto
> 
> I'll take @TransportJockey, @STXmedic, and @Handsome Robb .
> 
> Awesome medic skills, and eye candy never hurt anyone.


What's @Handsome Robb for then?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 19, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> What's @Handsome Robb for then?



He's handsome lol


----------



## Gurby (Oct 19, 2014)

I have a little 4x6 clipboard that makes people jealous:  http://www.amazon.com/Clipboard-Acrylic-4x6-1-Each/dp/B004MVI2B2

I keep 4x6 pt info index cards on it, using a template I made up with microsoft word.  Since it's see-through you can have a little cheat sheet visible through the back that has pedi dosages for drugs, a full copy of fibrinolytic checklist, dopamine/lidocaine clock, door codes for facilities, etc.

As above, cell phone... Download a PDF of your local protocols so you always have it there as a reference.  The apps people use are okay I guess, but I really prefer having a copy of the actual legal document that is up-to-date and specific to my area.  

I used a Littmann lightweight for a while and thought it was great.  Then I tried a cardiology III... You can get by fine with either one, but I don't think you'd regret spending more money on a stethoscope unless you're the kind of person who loses things often.


----------

